# Maus-Objekt im Player Klasse implementieren !?



## Arif (19. Dez 2016)

Erstellt ihr eine eigene Klasse für Maus-Objekte ?
Also:

```
public class Player implements MouseListener, MouseMotionListener{
```
*oder*

```
public class Player {

    private Mouse mouse;
```

Und ist nicht die 2. Variante noch mehr OOP als die 1., weil in der 2. Variante packen wir den Mousecode in eine eigene Klasse.


----------



## JCODA (19. Dez 2016)

Wenn der Player eine "Datenklasse" ist, hat die Maus dort gar nichts zu suchen.
Lieber ein einziger MouseListener, der dann an alle Komponenten seine Events in passender Form weiterreicht. Aber hier kommt es natürlich auf das Spiel und sonstige Design-Entscheidungen an...
Bezüglich der generellen Frage: Wenn ich nur etwas "kleines" per Mouseevent machen möchte, verwende ich Listener, je nachdem auch anonyme. Soll jedoch mehr getan werden, mache ich eine Klasse daraus.


----------



## Arif (19. Dez 2016)

Danke.


----------

